# light



## kap

Hello!

Can anyone enlighten me?

I'm looking for Greek words (there may be more than one) equivalent to light (opposite to *dark* - _not heavy_).

Please avoid cirillic script.

Thank you.

kap


----------



## parakseno

The most common is elafris / elafros (ελαφρύς / ελαφρός)


----------



## kap

Thank you.


----------



## ics

kap,
"Elafrys" means "light", the opposite of heavy.
"Light" the opposite of "dark" in Greek is :"_fos_" (φως) as a noun and "_fotinos_" (φωτεινός) as an adgective. As an adgective you can use also "_aniktos_" (ανοιχτος) mostly for colours.


----------



## kap

ics said:
			
		

> kap,
> "Elafrys" means "light", the opposite of heavy.
> "Light" the opposite of "dark" in Greek is :"_fos_" (φως) as a noun and "_fotinos_" (φωτεινός) as an adgective. As an adgective you can use also "_aniktos_" (ανοιχτος) mostly for colours.


 
Thank you for answering just in time. I was about to avail myself of the first reply.....

kap


----------



## parakseno

Oups 

I'm terribly sorry about that... didn't notice the NOT from


> _not heavy_


I must've been more careful... sorry again...


----------



## kap

parakseno said:
			
		

> Oups
> 
> I'm terribly sorry about that... didn't notice the NOT from
> 
> I must've been more careful... sorry again...


 
No problem!

Correction: I *should've* been more careful.

kap


----------



## parakseno

loooool I can't believe this...
Seems that today was just too long for me


----------

